# Solved: soniq 32"' lcd tv



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

hello and happy new year everyone,heres my problem my daughter brought us this tv
and its working fine except for the user manual.(cannot understand it) what i want to do is to make a favourites
list of the channels.but all the manual tells me is press fav button and thats all it doesn't
tell you how to put the channels to the list i will place a screen shot of this manual .
i hope someone can show me how to setup the favourites list


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

bump


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the way it works on my PVR 
is I go to setup and have all the TV channels listed - I can then select the ones I want 
and a tick appears next to the channel
then the Fav On / OFF selects those that are ticked


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2000)

etaf,thanks that solved it.col..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome. glad it all sorted


----------

